# Should I buy this Jointer?



## webbtoyota (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm fairly new to woodworking and don't have a huge budget. A sears is closing near me and they have the jointer shown for $310. It normally sells for $620. I've read good and bad things about these jointers but I think most people can come up with pros and cons for all equipment out there. This is a Craftsman Professional Series 6 1/8" jointer with a 1 1/2 hp motor. Any major flaws with this thing?

Of course I would love to have an 8" helical head jointer but again…. my budget sucks. Oh yeah, the store closes tomorrow so any input would be helpful.










http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921705000P


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty fair deal to me. FWIW youll read good and bad things about any machine or tool that is mentioned here. Bottom line, for a new 6 inch jointer with 1.5 hp thats a good buy.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, I personally don't care for the lever control on that machine. The Harbor Freight 6" jointer sells for $299.00 and you can throw the 20% off coupon at that… So for about $240.00 you can grab one… They are considered a Harbor Freight gem…


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Keeping in mind Craftsman an Professional do not belong in the same sentence, I would say the jointer is worth the $310. It is definely a hobbyist tool, but should work fine. Just be sure you take the proper steps to set it up first. They rarely are right out of the box.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

One: Don't get caught up in the "Professional" term.
Two" The table length might limit you somewhat.
Three: Half price ain't a bad deal at all. Since the store is closing, you might even be able to make an offer less than the asking price.
Net: You'll probably end up with a decent jointer even at $310.00. Won't be a monster, but if ya take your time with set up, get everything aligned and trued, you'll have a workable addition.
Bill


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with Bill. You could do a lot worse. 46" will let you do boards up to about 6 ft long. You'll love it for the price. Go for it!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Buy it and if you don't like it , you can resell it for more than you paid for it at this price : )
In this case , "Professional" is just a word / meaningless label.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I just replaced my delta with a grizzly G0654 ,only 425.00 and 79 shipping.It is a two man job to get it off the truck and 2 men to put te jointer on the stand comes with mobile base. I have used it for abouy 4 weeks now and I just wish I had done it way before. Good luck how ever you deside.
Chuck
Wisconsin-Wood-Chuck


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i've owned and sold a c-man "professional" 14" band saw and a 13" benchtop planer. both were excellent tools that, like you, i got for way less than 1/2 price as clearance items. i'd still have them if i didn't sell them for a profit and upgrade. that is a good little jointer that should serve you well. if you don't like it, you can always return it to another sears store with your receipt. or as mentioned previoiusly, sell it for between $200 and $300. ask for the manager and try for a lower price but i wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think that's a good deal.
Not perfect, but like you said, it can work.

I did the same thing on a little 6", 1-1/2hp Rikon about 18 months ago. 
Mine was a Model year closeout for $150, regulary $359 or something like that.
Wound up costing me $210 with tax and shipping.

Have never regreted it.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the older model of this jointer, which has changed very little. I got mine already well used for $200 and have put hours on it myself and I'm very happy with it. If I had to replace mine, I would have no problem buying the same model for $310 new.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I owned this jointer a few years ago. I will say that it is OK, not great. The fence adjustment is not machined very well, so you need to leave it semi tight when adjusting it. I would tap it with a wooden mallet to make any adjustments. The "pork chop" gaurd return spring is junk, and I ended up going with a bungie chord to get it to swing back. The table lever mechanism is a pain some times. The paint on the base started flaking off about 2 weeks after I got it home. I had a bad vibration after about a month and found that a set screw came undone from the motor pulley. It scarred up the motor shaft pretty good. Even with all these problems…....it did work fine after I worked through the bugs.

The Harbor Freight jointer is far better for the price. It is a no frills machine, but it does the job with less hassle than the Craftsman. I have friends who own the HF and they swear by them.


----------



## wee3 (Mar 6, 2012)

It seems the price is rite,why not,good luck.


----------

